
New way of filtering RSS feeds - holdenk
http://www.aiderss.com/
======
cmars232
How are posts rated by this thing? How can I customize AideRSS's output to my
own tastes?

Is this site just a canned RSS remix per site, done semi-manually (I can't add
arbitrary RSS feeds, hmmm)?

